# LG G5 introduces modular add-ons and always on display



## editor (Feb 21, 2016)

Some real innovation here. I like the idea of the side in modules for cameras etc but not sure if I like them enough to buy the thing.



The LG G5 is official: Everything you need to know


----------



## editor (Feb 21, 2016)

More here:



Operating system Android 6.0.1
Processor Snapdragon 820
Display 5.3-inch IPS quad-HD quantum display (2560x1440, 554 dpi)
Storage 32GB UFS ROM, microSD up to 2TB
RAM 4GB LPDDR4
Rear camera 16MP main, 8MP wide-angle (135 degrees)
Front camera 8MP
Battery 2800 mAh removable
Modules LG Cam Plus (camera grip with 1100 mAh)
LG Hi-Fi Plus with B&O Play
Dimensions 149.4 x 73.9 x 7.7mm
Weight 159 grams
Networks LTE/3G/2G
Connectivity Wifi 802.11a/b/g/n/ac
USB Type C, NFC, Bluetooth 4.2
Colors Silver/Titan/Gold/Pink


----------



## bi0boy (Feb 21, 2016)

Ah, an always-on screen. Just the kind of additionally functionality I've always wanted on a phone that won't last a day before the battery runs out.


----------



## editor (Feb 21, 2016)

bi0boy said:


> Ah, an always-on screen. Just the kind of additionally functionality I've always wanted on a phone that won't last a day before the battery runs out.


It apparently barely impacts on battery life because of AMOLED technology and can work out as a net gain if you're always turning on your phone to check for messages etc.


----------



## RubyToogood (Feb 21, 2016)

Wasn't the point of smartphones to get rid of the need for separate devices?


----------



## editor (Feb 21, 2016)

RubyToogood said:


> Wasn't the point of smartphones to get rid of the need for separate devices?


They're not separate devices, just slide in modules. However you spin it, most phones make lousy cameras because they're hard to hold and have no mechanical controls.


----------



## Teenage Cthulhu (Feb 21, 2016)

Because what we really need is more clutter to carry around, lose, and break.

My phone has a Sony sensor, it is really good:

Sony Global - Products IMX377


----------



## editor (Feb 21, 2016)

Review-ette here. Great to see a manufacturer trying something different.


----------



## pesh (Feb 22, 2016)

an audiophile headphone amp that slots in the bottom and the ability to add a fourth camera thats primary function seems to be as an extended battery? smartphone manufacturers are definitely running out of ideas.


----------



## editor (Feb 22, 2016)

pesh said:


> an audiophile headphone amp that slots in the bottom and the ability to add a fourth camera thats primary function seems to be as an extended battery? smartphone manufacturers are definitely running out of ideas.


What else can you stick in a phone these days?


----------



## pesh (Feb 22, 2016)

i dunno, if i come up with anything decent i'll try to flog the idea to LG, they'll probably buy it. 
the inner child in me loves the fact that at a time where everyone seems to be focusing on wireless connectivity LG have started building 1980s Nintendo Gameboy style attachments.


----------



## Lazy Llama (Feb 22, 2016)

I'll wait for the sextant plug-in with the optional sea astrolabe.


----------



## mwgdrwg (Feb 22, 2016)

editor said:


> What else can you stick in a phone these days?



A battery that lasts more than a day.


----------



## editor (Feb 22, 2016)

mwgdrwg said:


> A battery that lasts more than a day.


Already got that (see Sony).


----------



## Teenage Cthulhu (Feb 22, 2016)

The moving parts and things slotting into other things: the more it is going to break. I have no idea what LG were thinking of with this idea. It could take off but I like my pockets clutter free.


----------



## LeslieB (Feb 23, 2016)

Isn't the Fairphone 2 modular as well?  Is that out yet?


----------



## bi0boy (Feb 23, 2016)

I can imagine being out and about, and coming across someone having a heart attack or something. "Don't panic, I'll call an ambulance, I've got my phone with me.... wait let me just find my voice calling module, it's in my bag somewhere....oh bollocks, I must have left it at home...nevermind I have my Bang & Olufsen Hi-Fi plus module with 32-bit Hi-Fi DAC upsampling so why not relax as I put some tunes on? "


----------



## LeslieB (Feb 23, 2016)

PMSL.

That one woke me up. Morning all.


----------



## pesh (Feb 23, 2016)

a digital scales module accurate down to 0.1 of a gram would probably be wildly popular


----------



## dervish (Feb 25, 2016)

I really, really like the LG, due an upgrade very soon so will probably be getting it, I'm also very interested in the camera addon as when I go to festivals I want my phone to last as long as possible and take photos easily, if the camera addon is cheap enough I will be definitely be getting one. Wouldn't mind a listen to the B&O module as well but can't see it improving the sound that much on a compressed mp3 played over bluetooth or tiny headphones.


----------



## unrepentant85 (Apr 27, 2016)

Did anyone get this phone after? iD are offering it on a good deal. £0 upfront and £29.50 p/m for 2gb.


----------



## dervish (Apr 28, 2016)

I have. 

And I like it, the phone itself isn't as premium feeling as, say the S7 but still feels nice in the hand. It's very fast when it needs to be and doesn't use much power when it is asleep, even with the always on screen on. The battery life isn't great, especially if you use it a lot, the Snapdragon CPU is very fast but also very thirsty when in full welly mode. That is offset somewhat by the fast charging, it's great to get 75% power into the phone in about half an hour. But because it is using usb3 which no-one else has yet you have to be very conscious of where your charger and cable is. The software is not perfect and does still lag occasionally, especially if you were in an app when you put the phone to sleep. 

I love the camera though, the wide angle especially, I use the wide angle for most of my shots now, and get some pretty good results. It has full manual mode, but it is a bit fiddly to use, I've generally used it in auto so far. 

Overall I like the phone, I think I can live with it for the next couple of years.


----------



## chriswill (Aug 14, 2016)

Sorry for the bump but I picked up one of these today with the HiFi sound module (friend)

The sound quality that it produces for such a small door stop is nothing short of amazing. It drives my Sennheiser HD800's with ease and easily rivals any of the other portable DAP's I've tried.

I'm well pleased


----------



## teuchter (Sep 9, 2016)

Am considering this. The two most important things for me in a phone these days: decent camera, removeable battery.
Looks like this is just about the only current phone that can tick both these boxes.

How long till it simply isn't possible to get a phone which you can swap the battery in?


----------

